# Flys / Fly Rods / Fly Materials



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a website, person or business that can help in the valuation of thousands of flys and numerous fly Rods. More so than a classified site. 

My girlfriend inherited these items and it is literally enough to open a store. I am talking tubs and tubs of flys and fly making materials. There is a full chester drawer of flys.


Her dad lived in Colorado so these are freshwater items.


I have posted this in a couple of areas but wanted to try here as well.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

post up some pictures im sure some of us on here can help out.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It will be in the thousands, I can do this next week. Here is just a couple we brought back.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

That top bucket is suitable for saltwater use, unless the hooks arent up to par. 

I inherited a similar situation... but mine are all hooks and materials.

When you find out, let me know.... I have so many **** saltwater hooks, I dont know what to do with them... lol

I need to sell what Ive got.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Take some pictures of the fly rod tubes including the top cap as it usually contains information of the brand and model of the rods. The rods and reels could be worth anything from $50 each to several hundred and possibly more if he had some really high quality or vintage gear.

Is the stuff in the Houston area?


----------



## bpharris (May 21, 2012)

"Backwoods" in Ft Worth. 817-332-2423.

If there is anything that you're planning on throwing away, let me know and I'll take it. I started tying flies about a year ago and I'm always on the lookout for materials.


----------

